# Veterans bypassed by Boston Police



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

If there are any Vet's out there who have been bypassed, or have reason to believe you are bing bypassed (but havent been notified yet) by the Boston Police Department, please contact me via Private Message...


----------

